# Indoor Greenhouse



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

So here's our lettuce after a few days: 








And broccoli: 








They are in those cheap indoor greenhouse trays. The cover is always wet. Should I remove covers now?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

It looks like about time, once they get their first "true leaves" it is really important. You can always move some around if you still have some empty cells.
I missed the Broccoli line and was thinking, "How do I politely tell them that ain't lettuce"


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Looks good.feels good too to see those little leaves come up.


----------



## thenance007 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yes remove the cover. At this point too much humidity will cause damping off. Water from the bottom and don't keep them soaking wet--they need oxygen in the soil as much as water. If they start keeling over where they come out of the ground, that is damping off--quickly spray them with a weak baking soda solution if that happens.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats!

They look nice!


----------

